# Cayman Islands EMS



## mare_liberum

Just wondering if anyone on here works or has worked on the EMS in the Cayman Islands?


----------



## Chelsea_R

Hello.
I'm from Cayman, currently in FL in Paramedic school.  Once I'm through, I'm going back home to work.  What would you like to know?


----------



## mare_liberum

Just wondering what it's like really. I've heard some bad things about the management/personnel? 

Did you work there as an EMT as well?


----------



## Chelsea_R

No, I didn't work as an EMT.  I went straight from EMT to Medic school.  After doing a few ride alongs with crews down there, some people I got along with and others, I'll do my best to avoid.  But that's not isolated to Cayman.  
Management could be better, I'll say that.  When I was home last (March), it seemed like things were changing for the better.  Time will tell.
Hope this helped.


----------



## Simusid

I've been to Grand a bunch of times but it was before I was a basic so I didn't have my eyes open to look for EMS.  Where are they located?   There must be a couple of stations.   I'd guess there would be one in Georgetown of course, probably one up in the West Bay.    

I don't remember seeing a station on the east end either.  I hope it didn't fall into the water like that little market  (Little Hurleys?).  Must be something out there though.  Rum Point to Georgetown is a long ride!

Wow, now I have some incentive!   I wasn't going to bother with my medic but I want to move to The Caymans some day.  It probably won't happen (the medic OR the move) but it's fun to think about!

How about Brac?   Any idea what the service is like out there?


----------



## firecoins

I have my offshore EMS accounts hidden there.


----------



## Simusid

Actually, I had forgotten about work permits.  Is it even possible for a US medic to work in the Caymans?   I looked into that once for some computer consulting work and I remember that it was a difficult process.


----------



## mare_liberum

There are 3 stations on the island - one in George Town, which operates out of the public hospital, one in West Bay and one in North Side. 

I don't know anything about the service in the Brac. It is possible for a US medic to work in the Cayman Islands, and from what I've heard, they're desperate for people right now. I have my NREMT, and I just had everything transferred to work there.


----------



## Simusid

get a position in West Bay and I'll give you a great long term rental at Villa Pappagallo !!!


----------



## busmonkey

Kind of off topic well, not really I suppose. I did a spinal on a young man that was playing rugby at a boarding school in BC the other day and when I offered to call his parents he said that they were living in the Cayman's and wouldn't be contactable. I started talking to him about the Cayman's and he said that he was taken in an ambulance from Rum Point up to the North Side, he said they were great on board the bus and he had no problems with them. I know it's not very good of me, but I had a bad experience with EMS down in Mexico and since then the thought of going by foreign EMS has always made me nervous. It was interesting to get an opinion from the young man. I would love to get over to Cayman's again - Seems very beautiful!

JB


----------



## Chelsea_R

EMS in Cayman is very diverse: Caymanians, Americans, Canadians, Jamaicans.  The medics I've talked to are very knowledgeable and very professional.  Crews float from station to station.  
Be warned: Cayman is very, very expensive.  I'd advise anyone who's interested in working there to visit first.  Tour the island.  It's very small and very limited regarding recreation/leisure activities.  The further from town you head, the more reasonable the rental prices.  Traffic in Cayman is crazy, so I'd recommend getting a bike or a scooter.    
I've lived there my whole life, so I make my own fun.  Save money that way.  For my scooter insurance.  <_<
Anyway, let me know how your job hunt goes.


----------



## All Ryle Dup

*Revival...*

Does anyone have any contact info for Caymen EMS...? Email, website, corporate phone? My Google fu has failed me, and I am looking at working down there, and I'm just looking to do some first hand research. Sorry for the 3 year old thread revival. Thanks guys.


----------



## Nobby

*Cayman is cool*

Cayman is a great place I have worked there and loved the place but as the post says its expensive I enjoyed my time there and got on great with the job and guys, not sure if there hiring as I would be putting in for it myself pm me for anymore info ^_^


----------



## TransportJockey

Cayman Islands EMS? Ok add another place to my list of 'wanna work there'


----------



## WBExpatMedic

Nobby said:


> Cayman is a great place I have worked there and loved the place but as the post says its expensive I enjoyed my time there and got on great with the job and guys, not sure if there hiring as I would be putting in for it myself pm me for anymore info ^_^



If you have worked there, wouldn't you have contacts there and know if they where hiring?


----------



## Nobby

*Cayman*

I have pm me, west bay expat nothing to prove or hide I was recently told there not hiring I miss sunny cayman ,


----------



## Simusid

Nobby said:


> I have pm me, west bay expat nothing to prove or hide I was recently told there not hiring I miss sunny cayman ,



I've vacationed many times in the Caymans.   I love Grand but I really love Cayman Brac.   I know they have a hospital or clinic on the northeast side, but with a population of only around 800 (as I recall) it can't be very big.   And I would think their EMS would be pretty small if they have anything at all.   Do you know anything about EMS on Brac?

In my perfect world, I'd buy a retirement condo on Brac and be a volunteer EMT


----------



## Nobby

Only on brac a couple of times for air transfer a few years since I was out there but grand cayman was main ems location . Maybe someone out there now can give more info


----------



## Quintin Viljoen

*Quintin Paramedic*

Hi there,

My name is Quintin and I'm from South Africa, I'm an Intermediate Life Support Paramedic and I'm trying super hard to immigrate to the Grand cayman islands or anywhere abroad that's possible. Can you please give me any pointers how to find employment over there.

Thanks so much.

Quintin Viljoen


----------



## Quintin Viljoen

*Quintin Viljoen*

Hi Guys & Gals

My name is Quintin and I'm an Intermediate Life Support Paramedic from South Africa, I'm trying hard to find employment somewhere abroad, and my first choice would be the cayman, can any of you assist me with pointers on where to get started and how to find a position as a medic in the cayman.

Your help will be greatly appreciated.

Quintin


----------



## XavierA92

*EMT in Cayman Islands*

I have been looking for a few months now and still haven't had any luck. I want to work as an EMT in the Cayman Islands but am not to sure who to talk to about this. If any one can help me i will greatly appreciate it.
My girlfriend has been working at a resort there since January and i have been trying to join her and need some help. 

Thank you,
Xavier


----------



## NomadicMedic

Have you written or called them?

Stephen Duval is listed as the director of EMS. He's on LinkedIn. I'm sure you could ask him your questions, if you made a LI connection.


----------



## XavierA92

*EMS in Cayman Islands*



DEmedic said:


> Have you written or called them?
> 
> Stephen Duval is listed as the director of EMS. He's on LinkedIn. I'm sure you could ask him your questions, if you made a LI connection.




I just found him on there. I am not to familiar with how to use that site. I requested to "connect" with him. How else could i get in contact with him??

Thank you for your help.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Interesting thread guys. Did anyone ever find out additional information, work visa and paramedic reciprocity information, or contacts that may be hiring? I tried to make a LI connection with Stephen Duval but no luck yet.


----------



## fortsmithman

From what I have read EMS is under the Cayman Islands Health Services Authority.  Below is a link to their web site.

http://www.hsa.ky/ShowContent.aspx?ID=90&Page=Employment and Training


As well looking at another part of the web site EMS down their isn't called EMS it's Ambulance Services.  Because the Cayman islands is a British Oversea Territory so they use the British term for EMS..

http://www.hsa.ky/ShowContent.aspx?ID=113&Page=Outpatient


----------



## BritishMedic

Hi all, I am sorry to revive this old thread again, but I was wondering what is the chances of a UK Paramedic getting out there and getting a job? I know that the levels are different as I don't think you have to do a Paramedic degree there? Any information you can give would be great. Thanks


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Blast from the past.... Did anyone ever make contact with an agency?


----------

